#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  中秋月餅盒“改造”企劃，最高可得到2,800樂園幣喔！

## tobyhokh

中秋佳節又到了，中秋月餅是一定要吃啦！ :wuffer_thpt:  :jcdragon-eat: 

但是吃完月餅後，剩下的月餅盒往往成為浪費源頭之一，愛護環境也是愛護動物其中一環喔~


*活動內容︰*
大家請把用完的月餅盒子“改造”成為有用的物品。
請用文字或圖畫去表達下列的東西︰

1. “改造”後物品名稱

2. “改造”後物品用途(請詳細說明，否則不能判斷)

3. “改造”方法

4. “改造”後的完成品圖片(如有)


*獎項︰*
是次活動設有︰
1 “*最具創意獎*”(即可憑空想像，再用文字或圖畫表達出來) 獎金*2,000*樂園幣 :jcdragon-keke: (*名額一名*)

2. “*最實用獎*”(改造後最為實用) 獎金*2,000*樂園幣 :wuffer_laugh: (*名額一名*)

3. “*實物改造完成獎金*”(成功把月餅盒“改造”完成並上傳圖片，則可獲得*800*樂園幣 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 以作鼓勵環保。
(實物改造完成獎金*名額不設上限*，可與“最具創意獎”及“最實用獎”同時獲得，即*最多可獲得2,800樂園幣喔* :jcdragon-want: 。))


*評審︰*
由各會員投票，得票最多勝出。


*注意事項︰*
1. “最具創意獎”和“最實用獎”*不可*同時由同一會員獲得。
2. *必須至少有3位及以上會員參與才發獎金*，因此，請大家多多邀請好友來參加喔。


*活動時間︰*
作品發報期︰
2016年9月15日--2016年10月16日

投票期︰
2016年10月17日--2016年10月23日



請大家把你的作品在下方以下列格式發報，謝謝！
1. “改造”後物品名稱

2. “改造”後物品用途(請詳細說明，否則不能判斷)

3. “改造”方法

4. “改造”後的完成品圖片(如有)

*請大家擁躍參與，謝謝！*

----------

